# CPT code for Repair of leg wound



## Rajesh Kumar J (Oct 6, 2011)

When the documentation in the anesthesia record states Repair of leg wound with no documentation about Simple or intermediate or Complex repair, which CPT is to be coded-either intermediate or Complex? Simple repair cannot be coded as it involves the use of   local anesthesia which is non-billable. The ASA code for all the three will be 00400.Kindly clarify either intermediate or Complex repair can be coded


----------

